# dislocation total shoulder



## scooter1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Patient has a dislocated reverse total shoulder.   Taken to surgery and under general anesthesia,  " a manipulative reduction of the reverse was completed and successful ".

I had coded as 23655.  However, it was denied.  

Am I incorrect ? This was the first dislocation I have had.  Should I have just used the 
23700 ?  That doesn't seem right as this was a dislocation.  Please advise ?


----------



## daraustin (Apr 19, 2013)

Based on your description, 23655 appears correct.  Was the patient in the post-op period?  If yes, most likely would need modifier -78  or -79 (based on how it dislocated) attached to the 23655.  Also, the diagnosis codes would be 996.42, V43.61 and any E code.  For appeal purposes, I highlight the procedure performed in the operative description and write the CPT code next to the highlighted procedure.

Generally, 23700 would be used for a frozen shoulder, arthrofibrosis diagnosis.

Best Wishes,
Darlene Austin, CPC, COSC, Author DOCUMENT SMART, M.D. For Orthopaedic Surgery (darlenecoder@hotmail.com)


----------



## scooter1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you.  I thought that was correct.


----------

